# Need car damage proceedure advice from people on GTAA



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Feb-26-2010 @ 2106-2121ET

I just got back from picking up some stuff from a fellow GTAA member. Great guy with many things in common. When I went to his place he lives in a gated house. When I first approached his driveway I called him and he opened his security gate for me. His gate opened up in a /--\ fish funnel way but not full extended as I later found out the gates could do. I managed to get the car into his property without any car damage. 

After I pickedup the stuff at his place and loaded it into my car I had to make a 3 point turn out of his driveway to the gate. (drawing to be uploaded soon after I draw the driveway/gate layout) The gate was opened already and in the same \__/ reverse view fish funnel opening not fully extended like |___|. Given as I made it into his property no problems I did not see any side clearance issues. On his property he had two what appeared to be smaller sports cars (Like Acura slim size) which would have no issues with clearance as they are slimmer then my Jeep.

As I was leaving his driving driving forward through his gates his gates closed on my front of the car by the wheels @ ~21:10ET. I stopped the car immediately and got out to see if the gate would open again then made a call to the GTAA member while seeing if the gates would open manually. No the gates did not open manually. They were not moving at all only staying closed. As the GTAA member came out to check on the situation he advised me to go to the drivers side of the gate while he tried to move the right side gate. Even with two people the gates refused to open until he remote control opened it either via his house phone or cellphone. 

Once the gates opened they opened back into the fish funnel position but if you manually push them now they will open to |___| fully open. I checked the damage on the passenger front side and no damage. The driver front side wheel section (the upper ( area) took some damage. At first as when I rubbed it it looked like some of the gate paint and salt was on it so there was that slight dirt mark on it. When I saw that I was thinking 'ok, at least the gate did not damage the paint' but upon closer inspection with the GTAA member while rubbing the markings off some markings did not come off with a bare finger tip rub. I went into the car and got my ski gloves out and my grip gloves out. I used the grip gloves as it had soem rubber grip impregneated into the glove to rub the marking area. I managed to get off all the brown soot to expose that where the gate closed on the car it took off paint about 3-4" wide by about 1/2cm high. 

The GTAA member said that the sensors on the gate should have come on. I'm not sure given if the sensors are on you should be able to move the gates open but they still clamped the car tight as he was there to try and move the gate as well and knows how it did not move. 

He was contacting his mom via the phone about what to do and he said to get a quote on the paint job. I'm not sure what is the correct way to handle this situation. He's a nice guy and I feel we clicked right off with similar interests and to be marred by this situation leaves a bad first interaction. I feel bad for the guy being in this situation but then again if the sensors are there as he said so the gates should have released when they touched the car. Hair scatches I can live with as they are buffable and no problems but paint removeable on metal is another story. It is my parents car which I am under their plan to drive it. I left the property at 21:21.

Never had a situation like this happen to me before in all my years driving. I'm seeking advice from GTAA's that have had damage on private property or a background in how to handle this gracefully. I still have to explain it to my folks which is a hard pill to swallow as they have to explain it to the leasing company later. 

How long do paint jobs take? I know they are never as good as the factory first coat. *sigh* I'm bummed out over this as everything was going great all day and met a great GTAA'er but bad way to close a night.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'[d like the best way to resolve this as I'd love to have future dealings with the GTAA member. Not sure if there is a good way to settle this.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, I can help you more than you'd think! 

first off DO NOT CALL INSURANCE COMPANIES!!! this is something that can and should be done person to person....

I know who the member is, and understand the gate thing, i've been there before and the gates are weird lol (they open funny - as explained)...

the reasons I say don't call the insurance company are many :

1. seeing as you're on your parents plan, you're probably young, a claim will stay with you for 5-7 years MINIMUM! say goodbye to getting insurance on your own... I pay $390 a month, and I have a sparkling record, no infractions or tickets and have been driving for 4 and a half years (23 now) - full G lisence

2. You know where he/his mom live, they aren't going to not pay for the paint!!!! you know where they freaking live! (not saying revenge but this is why you shouldn't sweat it)

3. Paint can take as little as 2 days (done properly.... don't listen to places saying same day..) paint takes at least a day to dry properly and get the clear coat back on as well..... you will however need to book and appointment at a paint/body shop to give you an estimate (an hour maybe) then book a day to do the job as long as you have time to get the cash/cheque from the member

4. leasing company does not have to know about it if you do it on your own, avoiding any charges/fees for a scratch...




now in terms of paint not being as good as factory, I have to disagree ten fold! if done properly it is just as good if not better......

I was rear-ended back in November, very minor scratches on my bumper, and a little plastic grindage, something that normally would have been handled out of insurance companies, but the woman that hit me had a diabetic attack of some sort which made he totally out of it, and I had to call 911 for her.... needless to say then there was a police report, and then I had to claim it... 

It was a "not at fault claim" which means I do no pay my deductable, but in your case as there was no other motor vehicle, though the gates malfunctioned, you will be held liable insurance wise....and forced to pay your deductable, which is probably $1000.... around what the paint job will cost...

my paint cost $1300 but included a small reflector replacement and some bolts etc.... also I got a rental for a week for $400 (5 days) paid by my insurance company... the paint on my bumper and fender which they did to match it looks much nicer than the rest of my car.... blended perfectly though! I can refer you to a body shop if you like even the one I went to... never go to the ones like car star etc....or maaco..... worst places ever!

hope this helps, if you have questions, just shoot me a PM


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If you haven't already, you should write up some form of written agreement where they state they will pay for the damages incurred. Do it with the parents if the person is underage, obviously. 

Other than that, you're set. I had a bunch of fucking hooligans knock my bike over for no reason and I caught them on camera. I just went over and got their parents to sign a written agreement and that was that. The estimate ended up being $1200 and I received full payment.

However, I did end up filing a police report prior to me receiving the payment since the estimate ended up to be higher than I thought and because I didn't feel 100% secure with what was happening in terms of payment or the people who I was dealing with in general. I live in the ghettos and I've learned that people from the ghetto lie... I do.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I did not have my camera on me at the time (one of those times I swear a camera phone comes in damn handy) however I did place 1-2 calls when I was on and in front of this GTAA members property which if needed the cell phone company can pin point me at their place as I do have GPS location on my phone to triangulate me at that location. They do have camera survillence at the door so I know I'm on there.

Ok so it takes like 2-4 days for the paint drying then from the repaint company? *heavy sigh* Which basically puts the car out of commission for the weekend them because during the weekday it is used during bad weather (4x4 full time and not the model with 2x4/4x4 select) $1000-$1500 to be done property for the paint job then?

Something tells me their gate sensor will be fixed fast and the motor upgraded given that cost to repaint the car. I have to say never in my life did I think the car would have been lobster clawed that way and I've driven into some homes with gates before. If the gates would manually open instead of clamp shut with pressure I would have opened them and I'm sure there would have been no physical paint off the metal on the car. When it comes to paint and metal I am a bit more concerned just because of the rust factor. If it was the bumper yah I'd still be upset but not as much given bumpers are plastic and plastic does not rust. Now I'm down 2-4 days. 

I just sketched a drawing of the ground layout.

Brian,

I'm at home right now. The GTAA member and I live close (~5km) so I'll have to contact them on that. Is there a draft format on the write up that I can print to have both parties fill out the details?

Hojimoe,

I see I'm not the only one that has experienced the fish funnel gate before there. The gates did strike me odd at first. I'm not sure what to PM with but if you see anything that you think should be PM'ed please PM me. Out of respect & privacy I'm not giving the GTAA members name out or their home address unless needed outside of PM. Not sure if you're tlaking abuot the same person. The drawing would be a key indicator if we're talking about the same person.

EDIT uploading pics.
EDIT pic & drawing link here


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, that sux.

I thought security gates were supposed to SOLVE problems, not create them...

From the pics, it doesn't look like you're down to the metal, just the clear coat is scratched off. Other option might be to just remove the body panel (some vehicles this is easy to do) and bring it to your body shop to be refinished. Heck, if you want, you can paint it yourself in my shop if you're handy with that kind of stuff. Then the car won't be out of commission for any time, it will just look awful while the panel is being redone.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont imagine that many member have a security gate in front of their house, assuming it is the same guy, i can tell you that the sensors works fine last week. it did not fully open, but i got my truck thru the gate both times. ( i was very carefully, feeling that their gate cost more than my truck!!) it seemed tight but their was also a cube van on the driveway.
i know the sensors work. cuz when the gate opened i was so shellshocked i didnt know to walk or drive thru it. i started to walk thru and the gate paused when i paused thru the sensor.

i'm just stating that the gate's sensors worked last week


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> I did not have my camera on me at the time (one of those times I swear a camera phone comes in damn handy) however I did place 1-2 calls when I was on and in front of this GTAA members property which if needed the cell phone company can pin point me at their place as I do have GPS location on my phone to triangulate me at that location. They do have camera survillence at the door so I know I'm on there.
> 
> Ok so it takes like 2-4 days for the paint drying then from the repaint company? *heavy sigh* Which basically puts the car out of commission for the weekend them because during the weekday it is used during bad weather (4x4 full time and not the model with 2x4/4x4 select) $1000-$1500 to be done property for the paint job then?
> 
> ...


after looking at the pictures, I'd say 1-2 days for paint, like the other member said, not down to metal - at least from the pictures, just a top clear coat damaged

You can get the owners of the house to agree to pay for it with a little paper, but nothing too fancy is need IMO, just something saying where the damage is on the car, date, time and signed...... other than that, you should be safe... just get a quote, collect $$ and book a time for the repair . Pretty simple


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

hojimoe said:


> You can get the owners of the house to agree to pay for it with a little paper, but nothing too fancy is need IMO, just something saying where the damage is on the car, date, time and signed...... other than that, you should be safe... just get a quote, collect $$ and book a time for the repair . Pretty simple


QFT.

I would also put in the names of the parties involved in the cash transaction, or ensuing... rather.

Mine was made on the spot and went something like... On this date, this occured, damage was incurred to here by this and name of seller/guardians here, take full responsibility for the damages and will repay in full.

Its better if you get an estimate first before going over there to do this and you need to be doing it ASAP.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Brian said:


> If you haven't already, you should write up some form of written agreement where they state they will pay for the damages incurred. Do it with the parents if the person is underage, obviously.
> 
> Other than that, you're set. I had a bunch of fucking hooligans knock my bike over for no reason and I caught them on camera. I just went over and got their parents to sign a written agreement and that was that. The estimate ended up being $1200 and I received full payment.
> 
> However, I did end up filing a police report prior to me receiving the payment since the estimate ended up to be higher than I thought and because I didn't feel 100% secure with what was happening in terms of payment or the people who I was dealing with in general. I live in the ghettos and I've learned that people from the ghetto lie... I do.


i think your case is completly different. aqua drove thru somebody's gates as it was closing. those are slow moving gates!!! also i think if the car was at a complete stop the scrapes wont be that long, without causing dents to the fender. 
i just dont think it is right to try to get maxium value for this mishap just because they can afford it. they agreed to pay for repair then just accept it, dont ask for a rental.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I really think you two should try to settle this off the boards before it becomes a real s**tfest. 

If you can't settle it like 2 gentlemen, then there's nothing that this forum can do to help. You'll need small claims court.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Marowana said:


> i think your case is completly different. aqua drove thru somebody's gates as it was closing. those are slow moving gates!!! also i think if the car was at a complete stop the scrapes wont be that long, without causing dents to the fender.
> i just dont think it is right to try to get maxium value for this mishap just because they can afford it. they agreed to pay for repair then just accept it, dont ask for a rental.


What I said was merely based on what he described the situation to be and the most important part was that it was stated that the seller/owner accepted full responsibility and said they would take care of the damages.

Anything else that anyone may take from my reply is a creation of their own mind.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Too rich for my blood!


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Brian said:


> What I said was merely based on what he described the situation to be and the most important part was that it was stated that the seller/owner accepted full responsibility and said they would take care of the damages.
> 
> Anything else that anyone may take from my reply is a creation of their own mind.


there is no creation of my mind about your response.

just stating that it is a different situation, from some kids flipping your bike.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Would be best if you work it out between each other.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll have to check it again in a few mins under prime daylight. Those shots were at night last night and I could not really use flash much them outside of my house. I'll take a day time pic while the sun is bright now.

I did not mean for any flame war on the thread but just asking for advice as I've never had anything like this happen to me before that is all.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No worries.

Get'er done!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow...This is so not the place to pick apart something like this. Neko, I would keep things like this to PM's or off the boards completely if you could please.


----------

